
Nitric oxide radicals are emitted by wasp eggs to kill mold fungi - Breadmaker
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/495085v2
======
zunzun
Because ants are close genetic relatives of wasps, then ant eggs might do this
also.

